# Spooky Trees Prop Tutorial



## SpookyDude44 (Sep 29, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Never thought to use PVC for building trees but it makes a lot of sense. I think they turned out great! 

We're looking at bringing some steampunk elements into our haunt and with the right color of paint and some additional accessories, these would make a great starting point.


----------

